# Tabelle wird in Firefox falsch angezeigt



## sinoonen (3. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Seite neu mit Dreamwaver erstellt.

Die veröffentlichte Seite wird mit dem Internet Explorer richtig angezeigt, beim Firefox sieht man alle Rahmen der Tabellen.

Wer weiß Abhilfe. Homepage 

Jürgen


----------



## Gumbo (3. September 2005)

Nicht der Firefox stellt sie falsch dar, sondern der Internet Explorer. Denn ein prüfender Blick in den HTML-Quellcode zeigt, dass beispielsweise viele proprietäre Attribute verwendet werden, die wahrscheinlich nur vom Internet Explorer interpretiert werden.


----------



## sinoonen (3. September 2005)

Hat sich erledigt.

Sobald ich die Rahmenbreite 1 lösche, wird die Tabelle auch in Firefox richtig angezeigt.


----------



## Gumbo (3. September 2005)

Auch wenn durch diese Änderung der oberflächliche Makel beseitigt ist, solltest du deine Dokumente standardkonform verfassen. Dies beugt weiteren möglichen Fehldarstellungen vor.


----------

